
One-time pad – encryption that cannot be cracked - MarcelElzy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-time_pad
======
Piskvorrr
Cannot be cracked directly, that is quite correct. But the key generation,
distribution _and non-reuse_ remain crucial; thus, you need iron discipline in
cipher use, which is somewhat workable for COSMIC TOP SECRET material, but
impractical for anything else.

